
Show HN: JSON API and Graphs for Coronavirus Cases - grey-area
https://coronavirus.projectpage.app
======
GBKS
Thanks for sharing. I also started messing with a dashboard here:
[https://www.germanysbestkeptsecret.com/corona](https://www.germanysbestkeptsecret.com/corona)

Data I used is also from John Hopkins, turned into a JSON file via:
[https://github.com/pomber/covid19](https://github.com/pomber/covid19) .

There are also some good data-related resources here: [http://open-source-
covid-19.weileizeng.com](http://open-source-covid-19.weileizeng.com)

It's both disturbing and fascinating to work with this data. I would love to
see these datasets go beyond the basics and also include things like
timelines, population size, etc, to better understand how our actions
influence the spread.

~~~
grey-area
Looks really nice, thanks for sharing too, I like seeing the different
approaches people take to this - I too had a large COVID-19 picture as a
ground at one point! I love your little logo top left, did you make that?

I sorted by deaths as think it might give a more accurate picture than case
counts - confirmed cases are really difficult to compare across countries give
the different amounts and rates of testing.

Seems kind of crazy that a private university is the best source of data for
this, there are still many inconsistencies in the data but it is a great
resource and it's great they have released it to the public.

One thing I would like to fix in the current data is there is no breakdown of
UK regions (there are UK dependencies oddly but none of the UK countries), and
updates to UK data inevitably don't come till the US is awake. There are no
global US, Canada, China datasets either in the data so those had to be
created.

It'd be nice to see the WHO or someone step up and coordinate a database
centrally - I think they have figures too but they are not very reliable or
timely.

~~~
GBKS
I found the icon on the Noun project, I'm attributing it a bit further down on
the site.

Accuracy is super tricky here. Some people speculate that the numbers coming
out of China are manipulated (I have no proof or opinion on that) and there's
also some concern that deaths from other causes are also counted towards
Coronavirus. But that's just what we have right now... an estimation of
reality.

I'd also like regions, maybe that data is available somewhere, or could be
scraped from national or local news sources, and then aggregated somewhere.

Are you planing to add more features, graphs, or other information?

~~~
grey-area
I know regions are available for the UK on a daily basis (but not as a time
series), so I'm planning adding that and recording the time series, though it
does raise the question of inconsistencies in data between regional and
national counts if I continue to use the national count from elsewhere.

I think I'll add testing figures as someone else suggested, though those are
rapidly evolving and the latest figures I found were for March 19th.

------
rowanseymour
This could be really useful, but seems it's not actually returning JSON, e.g.
[https://coronavirus.projectpage.app/.json?period=0](https://coronavirus.projectpage.app/.json?period=0)

~~~
grey-area
Oops, should be fixed now.

------
spacehunt
It's sad how Hong Kong is often left out or lumped together with China in
these visualisations.

I'm glad at least Taiwan is listed separately though.

------
harrisreynolds
It would be great to also have the number of tests administered with this data
set.

That is a variable that is adds to the relevance of confirmed cases.

~~~
grey-area
I agree that'd be really good. I haven't seen any daily stats for that though,
just isolated comparisons. [EDIT] - just found one (not daily, just single
figures) and will add it later today.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Saw this tweet. Another interesting metric: Hospitalizations

[https://twitter.com/natesilver538/status/1242208166202478593...](https://twitter.com/natesilver538/status/1242208166202478593?s=21)

------
pabloem
Related page with another API about Coronavirus:
[https://covid19api.com/](https://covid19api.com/) I haven't tried it yet, but
it looks well designed. Data is sourced from Johns Hopkins.

------
antongribok
There was a recent thread asking about this kind of dashboard:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22642370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22642370)

Lots of very good resources there.

~~~
grey-area
Thanks, I love this country comparator from your link:

[https://boogheta.github.io/coronavirus-
countries/#confirmed&...](https://boogheta.github.io/coronavirus-
countries/#confirmed&countries=Italy,Spain,Germany,Iran,France,South%20Korea)

Also this graph is a really good one from the FT of cumulative deaths by
number of days from 10th death:

[https://www.ft.com/coronavirus-latest](https://www.ft.com/coronavirus-latest)

~~~
linsomniac
The FT one is since 100th case, not since 10th death, according to the graph.

~~~
grey-area
There is a death trajectory graph (first graph) from the 10th death, and a
case trajectory graph (second graph) from the 100th case.

The deaths graph is probably more accurate, since testing has varied so much.

------
vorticalbox
nice but wouldn't the data be better formatted

[{ date: '', confirmed: 0, deaths: 0, recovered: 0}]

rather than sperate arrays.

